# Remot Desktop mit MP370



## GvOdin (1 Februar 2007)

Hallihallo

Ich habe ein Problem und zwar wollte ich mit einem MP370 einen Windows XP Pro Rechner per Remot Desktop Steuern. Also der XP-Rechner ist der Desktop der mit dem MP370 gesteuert werden soll. Nun habe ich schon den ganzen Tag rumbrobiert und in Internet geschaut und probiert aber nix funzt.
Kennt sich damit jemand aus??? Bin über jee Hilfe dankbar.

thx


----------



## marvin (1 Februar 2007)

Was genau möchtest du denn bedienen  ?
Schau doch mal unter dem Stichwort "SmartAccess" bzw "SmartServer/SmartClient" nach, vielleicht hilft dir das ja.


----------



## GvOdin (2 Februar 2007)

Danke erstma im für die schnelle Antwort. 



marvin schrieb:


> Was genau möchtest du denn bedienen  ?



Naja, wie schon gesagt einen Windoof XP Profesional PC auf dem irgendwann vieleicht mal eine Software läuft die einen Automatisierungsprozess visualisiert (kein WinCC o.ä.).

Ich will mich mit dem MP quasi an das Netzwerk hängen, dann vom Panel (RemoteClient) eine Remoteverbindung auf den Windoof XP Pro Rechner (RemoteServer) herstellen. Das wollte ich eigentlich mit dem Remote-Desktop-Dienst von Windoof XP realisieren. Da aber auf den Panels nur WindowsCE 3.0 läuft scheint das nicht ohne zusätzliche Software zu funktionieren. Ist dem so??? 

Und Danke nochmal für die schnelle Antwort. :-D:-D:-D

P.S.: Dieses Smart Acces hier im Forum suchen oder bei Google?


----------



## Ralle (2 Februar 2007)

Ich hab einen PDA mit WinCEMobile. Da ist ein Terminalprogramm dabei, mit diesem kann ich genau das mit einem WinXP-Rechner machen. Ist sowas beim MP auch dabei oder kann man diesee Terminalprogramm irgenwo bei MS finden?


----------



## GvOdin (2 Februar 2007)

Wie heist denn das Programm??? 

Bei MS habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden (ist mit nem Namen bestimmt auch einfacher ) . Das einzige was ich bis jetzt habe ist ein Tool Namens VNCULTRA. Bin aber noch nicht zum testen gekommen.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (2 Februar 2007)

*vnc...*

ich würde nach einem vnc viewer für windows ce suchen und auf dem pc ein vnc server installieren

hab mal das gfunden:

* http://www.freewareppc.com/docs/vncviewer.shtml
* http://home.utah.edu/~mcm5849/wince/vnc.html
* http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/research/dtg/attarchive/vnc/cevncviewer.html


----------



## Ralle (2 Februar 2007)

Terminaldienstclient
in Verzeichnis Windows meine PDA heißt das mstsc40 und ist 251k groß.

http://www.google.de/search?sourceid=navclient-ff&ie=UTF-8&rls=DVFA,DVFA:1970--2,DVFA:de&q=mstsc40
http://www.ppczone.net/forum/showthread.php?t=24535


----------



## GvOdin (5 Februar 2007)

Vielen, vielen Dank für die Links. Leider funktioniert es aber immer noch nicht. Der VNC-Viewer startet zwar (was schon ein riesen Schritt nach vorne war/ist) bringt aber immer die Meldung das er nicht verbinden kann. Firewalls habe ich alle ausgeschalten. Ich kann mich per Telnet am MP anmelden ich kann es anpingen ... . Alles in allen soll das heißen das die Verbindung zw. PC und MP da ist. Nur der Server rafft das irgendwie nicht .

Hat jemand noch eine Idee an was es liegen könnte??? Mir wäre vieleicht auch geholfen wenn ich wüsste wie man mit dem MP ne VPN-Verbindung herstellt.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (5 Februar 2007)

*welcher???*

ja, welche software verwendest du denn jetzt???


----------



## GvOdin (6 Februar 2007)

VNC 4.1.2 auf dem Server und auf dem Client VNCviewer für WinCE 2.11-3.0


----------



## Jochen Kühner (6 Februar 2007)

*andere server versionen...*

versuchs doch auf dem pc mal mit was anderem... viel. tightvnc


----------



## GvOdin (6 Februar 2007)

Ich Frage mich langsam ob es überhaupt mgl. ist mit dem MP einen WXP Desktop vernzusteuern. Vielleicht fehlt da irgend ne Datei OS.

TightVNC habe ich runtergeladen das geht aber wieder nicht im WinCE, da es für x86Prozessoren gebaut ist. Im Mp370 ist aber ein MIPS4000 drinne.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (6 Februar 2007)

*anderst gedacht...*

ich dachte eigendlich eher, du sollst tightvnc als server auf dem pc verwenden und es dann nochmals probieren.

mfg


----------



## GvOdin (6 Februar 2007)

Sry, dass hatte ich falsch verstanden. Mit dem geht es aber. *freude**freude*
Problem ist jetzt nur noch das die Verbindung sofort wieder geschlossen wird . Ist das ne Einstellungssache?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (6 Februar 2007)

*Sorry...*

Weis ich jetzt auch nicht...
MFG


----------



## GvOdin (6 Februar 2007)

*Problem gelöst*

:-DHurra Jippi :-D

Endlich funktioniert es man muss noch ein Häckschen bei "Restrict pixels to 8-bit" machen.

Im Anhang befinden sich die Programme die ich verwende.

@Jochen Kühner: Vielen Dank für die konstruktive Zusammenarbeit


----------

